# Mexican Moving Company



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Hello everyone- I am making the move to Monterrey to Mexico City and was wondering if any of you have moved within Mexico and have hired movers?

I have searched online and have not found much. Any ideas or leads that you may have would be great. We are moving in October.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Try searching on _"_Mudanzas y Fletes Monterrey a Mexico" or "transportes monterrey a mexico"


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Try searching on _"_Mudanzas y Fletes Monterrey a Mexico" or "transportes monterrey a mexico"


yep. found a few. White movers, Home Movers, and City Movers. Those are the only ones that have not looked "sketchy"


----------

